# My hamster was traumatized and is now scared of me



## Charlie2910 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi my names Charlie. I got my Syrian hamster Alfie 6 weeks ago. I have owned a Syrian hamster before but that was 5 years ago so before getting Alfie I made sure I did tunes of research on everything. When I got him he was 9 weeks old and was the smallest hamster of his siblings. I got him around noon so they were putting food in the cages. The lady put in the food and I noticed he was very curious and the only hamster awake he was not scared of the lady putting her hand in the cage so I thought he would be a good hamster to get.

I took him home and put him in his cage which was absolutely massive and he looked very content and curious with his surroundings. Now I know your meant to leave your hamster alone for a week but as I was taking the box out of his cage he started climbing and sniffing my hand which I thought was odd I expected him to run straight into his hide out.

I set up a litter tray and he happy used it. Thank god I did because unforchently a few days later I noticed blood in his litter tray so I took him to the vets where he was diagnosed with cystitis (kidney infection). At this stage I had only had him for 8 days I hadn’t handled him before or anything, obviously the vet had to handle him during this visit and it freaked him out.

For a young hamster that had not really been handled before this was a very traumatic experience so I wanted to leave him on his own for a few days after this but I had to give him his medication so he didn’t really get the chance to recover.

That was 5 weeks ago (he is still on his medication) and his personality has completely changed. He is now terrified of me or anyone he is no longer active he un-potty trained himself to where he was peeing in his bed he was hording which he hadn’t done before… the poor hamster was traumatised.

I would like to know what I should do to make him feel more comfortable and less scared and more comfortable around people again…


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear, poor little love, well done for getting him the treatment he needed, sadly some people don't. 

How much longer does he need the medication?
The only things I can think of would be (1) Where is the cage? Would it be possible, if it isn't allready, to put it somewhere quiet? A bedroom, maybe even a spare room? 
and (2) once the medication is over to just leave him in peace, allow him to un-stress and then work on re taming him, doing so slowly and at a pace he is comfortable with. 

I hope you are able to help him feel more comfortable. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

